# Exchange Leasing Program



## LadyCivic (Dec 21, 2015)

Are there any Uber drivers currently driving for Uber under the Exchange Lease Program? If so how much are weekly payments running? I am being told for a Honda Civic Lx weekly payments will be $167.00 a week. What in the world!!!!!!!! Since it's a leasing program I'm going out on a limb in saying you never own the car..... I'm a bit curious about if weekly payments are set by The dealership or Uber?


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Allow me....

lets even say u lease the Uber car for $150/wk = $600/mo.
In 6 months, you have paid $3,600
In 12 months, you have paid $7,200

Also, suppose you got rid of your existing car (whatever its condition is i.e from 1yr old to 2006 hooptie) coz you now have a "newer" ride.

If you get deactivated (for whatever reason), you have to return the Uber car.

Guess, what?...now you have to start looking for a car.

I would just buy a gently used car (under $5K) and uber with it. Whatever $$ you earn, above the purchase price, is gross profit (NOT NET).

and if you get deact, you still own your car.....jus' sayin' my 0.02cents

Word of advice: Proceed with clear head, NOT EMOTIONS, coz Uber don't use vaseline


----------



## LadyCivic (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks so much for your advice... Trust me I'm not rushing into anything. Just a bit curious about this whole exchange leasing thing. A bit scary.....lol I've been seeing quite a lot of talk about people being deactivated or the threat of deactivation. Hmmmmmm..... They make it sounds so easy don't they....lol. I really appreciate you taking the time to respond to my post. I read you loud and clear.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

be smart about it... get a used vehicle. many of the dealers will tell you, you need a new car but you dont. find a dealer willing to sell a used car payments should be around 100 to 110.

I've personally found it takes about 5 to 6 hours and $15 in gas to make that payment. Co aider in you have nearly zero wear and tear worries with the car and the lease payments can be a write off... I like it.


----------



## LadyCivic (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks sidewazzz..... You're right. The dealers I've asked about the exchange leasing program aromatically start talking New car when they hear you mention the lease exchange program.... I was drawn to the program because presently I am in desperate need of my own car and my credit is totally a mess at the time... So I was thinking it might be a win win situation. When they mentioned the payments I immediately started thinking. No no no way!!!!


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

I know why the push you to new cars...lol

They use get rebates (to help offset credit issues) which allow them to go upto 130% book value on the loan.

Also, you may have a negative trade position, which rebates help.

Finally, they get manufacturer kick-backs when they sell a unit in less than 30 days


----------



## LadyCivic (Dec 21, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> be smart about it... get a used vehicle. many of the dealers will tell you, you need a new car but you dont. find a dealer willing to sell a used car payments should be around 100 to 110.
> 
> I've personally found it takes about 5 to 6 hours and $15 in gas to make that payment. Co aider in you have nearly zero wear and tear worries with the car and the lease payments can be a write off... I like it.[/QUOTE
> 
> What year bracket does Uber require the used car to fall under?


----------



## LadyCivic (Dec 21, 2015)

Oops!! What year bracket does Uber require the used cars fall under?


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

just check what Texas allows for taxis.

OR

You can email uber support and they will tell you based on your city/state


----------



## LadyCivic (Dec 21, 2015)

Okay. Thanks!


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

I got a 2014 jetta hybrid payments are just at 100 a week gas mileage is 40. + people say how nice the ride is ..takes 7 hours a week to cover lease and insurance ...and I drive alot of lyft after making the payment which allows me to keep 100 % of my fares plus tips


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I went with a used model for the lower payments, a moonroof plus heated seats in the back. The new Civic was higher payments, smaller, less features like as in a base model and I just didn't like it. It's Xchange Leasing, no 'E' at the beginning just so you know. They are very nice people as I have a talked to them on the phone. If you miss around $25 or so because you did not Uber enough for your payment, it rolls into the next week. XL makes the payment criteria. All the dealer does is show you options of vehicles to choose from, and process all your paperwork between you and XL. They, the dealer, also sends your title and tag paperwork to MVA/DMV. You are also paying for IN your weekly lease payment a free tire rotation and oil change every X amount of miles depending on the vehicle you chose and what you sign for. In mine there is also a free air cabin filter?? around 25k.

This works for me as I too was in a similar boat credit wise and car need wise. I work enough Uber to pay the CI and the CP. It works for me and I know I can give the car back with all the miles I've put on it as long as I give them 14 days notice. I have not yet confirmed whether or not I can lease with them again should I get out of my current lease earlier than the 3 years I have committed to. I also have not confirmed that the value of the car they signed me onto AFTER the 3 years is up will still be the same with heaps more mileage on it. I get loads of compliments on the car of my choice and have even had riders who own the vehicle themselves.


----------



## LadyCivic (Dec 21, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> I went with a used model for the lower payments, a moonroof plus heated seats in the back. The new Civic was higher payments, smaller, less features like as in a base model and I just didn't like it. It's Xchange Leasing, no 'E' at the beginning just so you know. They are very nice people as I have a talked to them on the phone. If you miss around $25 or so because you did not Uber enough for your payment, it rolls into the next week. XL makes the payment criteria. All the dealer does is show you options of vehicles to choose from, and process all your paperwork between you and XL. They, the dealer, also sends your title and tag paperwork to MVA/DMV. You are also paying for IN your weekly lease payment a free tire rotation and oil change every X amount of miles depending on the vehicle you chose and what you sign for. In mine there is also a free air cabin filter?? around 25k.
> 
> This works for me as I too was in a similar boat credit wise and car need wise. I work enough Uber to pay the CI and the CP. It works for me and I know I can give the car back with all the miles I've put on it as long as I give them 14 days notice. I have not yet confirmed whether or not I can lease with them again should I get out of my current lease earlier than the 3 years I have committed to. I also have not confirmed that the value of the car they signed me onto AFTER the 3 years is up will still be the same with heaps more mileage on it. I get loads of compliments on the car of my choice and have even had riders who own the vehicle themselves.


Yea The E was an accident. Thanks for your input.


----------



## AJ0828 (Dec 21, 2015)

I recently inquired on the program with a few different dealers they all did offer only new 2016 models however the lowest payment was 145 for a Toyota corolla, Camry or Nissan. Basically oil changes and tires rotations are covered as long as you have it done at the dealership you got the car from. I am still skeptical on it, but will go in soon to actually see everything in black and white


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

AJ0828 said:


> I recently inquired on the program with a few different dealers they all did offer only new 2016 models however the lowest payment was 145 for a Toyota corolla, Camry or Nissan. Basically oil changes and tires rotations are covered as long as you have it done at the dealership you got the car from. I am still skeptical on it, but will go in soon to actually see everything in black and white


I'm not a fan of car leasing for any reason, that being said know a few things before you get deeper like: How much is car insurance? Know that Uber driving is against the rules for normal car insurance... you need ride share insurance to be covered, and that is expensive. Get some quotes first.

There are 4.333 weeks in a month, so multiply the payment times 4.333 to get the monthly, and multiply it by 52 to get the yearly, there is no payment vacation, you owe the money every week even if you don't or can't drive.

Uber just lowered the rates in most markets to where it now pays less than minimum wage. Go to the "Dallas" forum here and read what it pays, what special requirements are needed to pick up at the Airport, City permits, Fingerprint and background checks may be needed also.


----------



## ZXY (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey lady civic I'm not sure if you are still interested in the program but I would highly suggest against it as uber has just dropped the rates dramatically. I have an XChange leasing vehicle and they just sent me an email essentially saying that yeah we know you are getting paid less but we still want the same money. Now if you are getting a car through exchange a leasing just to get a car then I would also suggest you not do that because even if your credit is bad you could still get a car similar to the civic for less than $500 in payments a month - exchange leasing Is only good for doing uber if for some reason you can't afford or do not want to buy a car yourself with a down payment. However now even that statement has changed because now Uber drivers are getting paid in peanuts. You just dodged a bullet girl! Be happy


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> I went with a used model for the lower payments, a moonroof plus heated seats in the back. The new Civic was higher payments, smaller, less features like as in a base model and I just didn't like it. It's Xchange Leasing, no 'E' at the beginning just so you know. They are very nice people as I have a talked to them on the phone. If you miss around $25 or so because you did not Uber enough for your payment, it rolls into the next week. XL makes the payment criteria. All the dealer does is show you options of vehicles to choose from, and process all your paperwork between you and XL. They, the dealer, also sends your title and tag paperwork to MVA/DMV. You are also paying for IN your weekly lease payment a free tire rotation and oil change every X amount of miles depending on the vehicle you chose and what you sign for. In mine there is also a free air cabin filter?? around 25k.
> 
> This works for me as I too was in a similar boat credit wise and car need wise. I work enough Uber to pay the CI and the CP. It works for me and I know I can give the car back with all the miles I've put on it as long as I give them 14 days notice. I have not yet confirmed whether or not I can lease with them again should I get out of my current lease earlier than the 3 years I have committed to. I also have not confirmed that the value of the car they signed me onto AFTER the 3 years is up will still be the same with heaps more mileage on it. I get loads of compliments on the car of my choice and have even had riders who own the vehicle themselves.


FYI You can't enter another lease if you exit early.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

THE MAN! said:


> FYI You can't enter another lease if you exit early.


You can't enter another lease agreement whether you leave early or not. It is ONE per Uber driver. I asked this question as I wanted to upgrade to a larger vehicle.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> You can't enter another lease agreement whether you leave early or not. It is ONE per Uber driver. I asked this question as I wanted to upgrade to a larger vehicle.


I guess understandable or you would have driver's jumping in and out of leases all the time. I do recommend, though haven't entered a lease myself. Getting into a newer vehicle with a warranty and longer power train warranty which has an advantage. I think some believe your not responsible if something breaks or in poor condition when you turn in. Which your responsible just like any other lease you enter into. My last couple car's I've purchased have been off leases. Those returning are required to turn vehicle in, in very good condition and usually always have low mileage which is traditional in a regular lease.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Personally I wish they would allow for one upgrade if you are in good standing but I can only wish. I had something good happen in my favor when I leased mine which is a secret I'll keep to myself. But... this is not a traditional lease as #1 as there is no mileage cap. I printed EVERYTHING on Uber website and with XL wording surrounding this and it's been brought up by them too in various communication. There's some other "catches" that seem to be in my favor and I will deal with them when the time comes. If I do go the full 3 years, it'll be interesting to see the mileage then AND what they want to "sell" it back to me for.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> Personally I wish they would allow for one upgrade if you are in good standing but I can only wish. I had something good happen in my favor when I leased mine which is a secret I'll keep to myself. But... this is not a traditional lease as #1 as there is no mileage cap. I printed EVERYTHING on Uber website and with XL wording surrounding this and it's been brought up by them too in various communication. There's some other "catches" that seem to be in my favor and I will deal with them when the time comes. If I do go the full 3 years, it'll be interesting to see the mileage then AND what they want to "sell" it back to me for.


Can't recommend staying in one of these leases for more then 18-24 months. Of course all depends mileage on vehicle and how many miles you put on vehicle? Max the vehicles worth at start of lease is at most 20-22k, depending on your negotiating skills? Couple years into lease, again depending on miles driven maybe worth is 50% after 24 months? If your having to drop 4k on an engine/transmission replacement it just isn't worth it! Example, purchased a 2009 Nissan Altima with 28k miles in 2012 for 13,000 cash. Recently turned 110k miles and my transmission just broke, and serviced just 20k ago. I'm not about to toss 4k for a new transmission on a vehicle that may only be worth 6-7k with new transmission? I'll purchase a newer vehicle with a warranty and sell Altima as is. Or find a used transmission and sell for more running. So many things can go wrong with a vehicle your using to Uber! Engine, transmission, suspension, brakes, tires, etc....................


----------



## Harley1 (Mar 13, 2016)

uber lease is so bad it almost made me go broke. thats why i'm smh when i hear about the uber bank card . u must be crazy to trust uber w your money


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

THE MAN! said:


> Can't recommend staying in one of these leases for more then 18-24 months. Of course all depends mileage on vehicle and how many miles you put on vehicle? Max the vehicles worth at start of lease is at most 20-22k, depending on your negotiating skills? Couple years into lease, again depending on miles driven maybe worth is 50% after 24 months? If your having to drop 4k on an engine/transmission replacement it just isn't worth it! Example, purchased a 2009 Nissan Altima with 28k miles in 2012 for 13,000 cash. Recently turned 110k miles and my transmission just broke, and serviced just 20k ago. I'm not about to toss 4k for a new transmission on a vehicle that may only be worth 6-7k with new transmission? I'll purchase a newer vehicle with a warranty and sell Altima as is. Or find a used transmission and sell for more running. So many things can go wrong with a vehicle your using to Uber! Engine, transmission, suspension, brakes, tires, etc....................


All vehicles will eventually need maintenance and so far, this Sonata has been great all the way around. Love it when I come out of a maintennace check with all green check boxes!!


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> All vehicles will eventually need maintenance and so far, this Sonata has been great all the way around. Love it when I come out of a maintennace check with all green check boxes!!


Good choice of vehicle! The 2015 lead in it's class. Just curious. Yours, year, new or used, per week deduction? Thanks


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

2013 with 39K miles and yes, I had to agree to a per week deduction that includes every 5k going in for the free oil change and free tire rotation which is 85 bills according to the dealer invoice to XL. Payment is under $150 and I am ok with it as the Sonata serves a dual purpose. (WINK)


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> 2013 with 39K miles and yes, I had to agree to a per week deduction that includes every 5k going in for the free oil change and free tire rotation which is 85 bills according to the dealer invoice to XL. Payment is under $150 and I am ok with it as the Sonata serves a dual purpose. (WINK)


Did you consider getting a new car? Only reason I say, maybe not with Sonata. But once that engine/transmission is out of warranty you have an exposure for a pretty hefty bill?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

The only option was a Honda basic Civic and it was way too small and no amenities like the Sonata has. I get mad compliments on the heated seats first and then the interior two tone thing going on. AHAHA!!!!


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> The only option was a Honda basic Civic and it was way too small and no amenities like the Sonata has. I get mad compliments on the heated seats first and then the interior two tone thing going on. AHAHA!!!!


Yeah 20k doesn't get you into many new cars? Though going to look at a 2016 Nissan Altima S offered just under 19k. May consider XChange v traditional financing if it makes sense. Putting 50-60k+ on a car in 12-18 months and just turning it back in is appealing. Gas & Go is the best way to Uber. Full warranty, low liability the better!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

The dealer had a fully loaded (navigation, back-up camera, moonroof, etc) Toyota but you KNOW that wasn't going under that 20K number. My dealership was one week new to the Uber/XL program. I feel I went in at the right time as I am the ONLY used car lessee and they are ONLY offering their brand, Honda, as an option. (wipes forehead for the most excellent deal I got). My sales rep quit a month ago. Dang, he was so nice.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> The dealer had a fully loaded (navigation, back-up camera, moonroof, etc) Toyota but you KNOW that wasn't going under that 20K number. My dealership was one week new to the Uber/XL program. I feel I went in at the right time as I am the ONLY used car lessee and they are ONLY offering their brand, Honda, as an option. (wipes forehead for the most excellent deal I got). My sales rep quit a month ago. Dang, he was so nice.


From what I've read sounds like your point on. I think it really depends upon your market. Uber sent me a list of a dozen dealers within striking distance. Most likely going with a 2015 Camry or 2015-16 Altima? The Hyundai dealership near me didn't seem to have much available used inventory.


----------



## BigTK (Mar 31, 2016)

All of the dealers in North Texas only offer the Xchange leasing on new cars, no used. I'm 4 weeks into my 2016 Civic. I love it, i've made about double my car payment every week and i drive 15-20 hrs. Its worked out great for me so far. But time will tell.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

BigTK said:


> All of the dealers in North Texas only offer the Xchange leasing on new cars, no used. I'm 4 weeks into my 2016 Civic. I love it, i've made about double my car payment every week and i drive 15-20 hrs. Its worked out great for me so far. But time will tell.


Mind me asking what your paying a week? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigTK (Mar 31, 2016)

$178.10/ week
2016 Civic EX


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Sounds like you only drive PT. You have a FT gig as well? New you always have the security of the warranty, gas and go!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

It's a dealership sensitive thing too as well as the market as you mention. It also depends on what's in stock when you get there as you are up against other Uber newbies and the used vehicle customer. If you can get into a 2015/16, that would be sweet but those payments might be huge... like 200+ per week. Plus factor in that 50/100 insurance. Whatever you do put a deposit on your solid choice as the dealer can sell it from under you even if you start the contract on it. Had that happen to a new Uber pal. He was pissed. I did not have a deposit on it BUT I did attempt to leave one and their cash/mo/cashier's check handling person was on vacay. I think that is the only way I got it as the keys were in another sales reps hands when I walked in to leave my deposit the 2nd time.


----------



## BigTK (Mar 31, 2016)

yeah, i have a full time job. i work for a small company and there isnt alot of opportunity for overtime and driving for uber seemed like a perfect way for em to earn extra money so i could upgrade from my crappy 1999 honda civic. Now i drive for uber, make a little extra money here in there, and in 3 years, i'll pay $5,000 and i'll own a 3 year old car, out right. Yeah i paid a little over 12k in financing, but when compared to what the dealership was offering me in terms of financing on my own, Xchange was a great deal for me. plus i still have my old beater civic in the garage just in case. though i may sell it and use it for my car payment reserve.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> It's a dealership sensitive thing too as well as the market as you mention. It also depends on what's in stock when you get there as you are up against other Uber newbies and the used vehicle customer. If you can get into a 2015/16, that would be sweet but those payments might be huge... like 200+ per week. Plus factor in that 50/100 insurance. Whatever you do put a deposit on your solid choice as the dealer can sell it from under you even if you start the contract on it. Had that happen to a new Uber pal. He was pissed. I did not have a deposit on it BUT I did attempt to leave one and their cash/mo/cashier's check handling person was on vacay. I think that is the only way I got it as the keys were in another sales reps hands when I walked in to leave my deposit the 2nd time.


Actually brand new through Uber seems to be running in area of $160-$180? Dealers prefer to sell new because of manufacture incentives, etc. Being if I go through Uber it's going to be 12-15 months, drive long hard, have peace of mind with warranty and turn it in. Just Gas & Go no worries! Curious if dealer even attempted to sell you an extended warranty?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

This is why they stopped selling used immediately... The whole warranty issue. And no they did not offer it and I did not inquire about it. #PraysHard


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> This is why they stopped selling used immediately... The whole warranty issue. And no they did not offer it and I did not inquire about it. #PraysHard


Was wondering because it wouldn't make sense. Any warranty balance would benefit Uber when car was turned in. I don't think any warranty companies beyond the manufacturers warranty would provide coverage for this type of application anyway? That's why if I use Uber once the drivetrain warranty expires it's going back.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

BigTK said:


> yeah, i have a full time job. i work for a small company and there isnt alot of opportunity for overtime and driving for uber seemed like a perfect way for em to earn extra money so i could upgrade from my crappy 1999 honda civic. Now i drive for uber, make a little extra money here in there, and in 3 years, i'll pay $5,000 and i'll own a 3 year old car, out right. Yeah i paid a little over 12k in financing, but when compared to what the dealership was offering me in terms of financing on my own, Xchange was a great deal for me. plus i still have my old beater civic in the garage just in case. though i may sell it and use it for my car payment reserve.


BigTK if I can give you and anyone else for that matter a bit of advice. Uber XChange lease really isn't for the causal Uber driver. Uber ultimately wants you to drive as much as possible, that's why it's ultimately unlimited mileage and priced that way. I've been doing Uber off and on for past 2 half years and much has changed. Believe it or not fares were once $5 - $2.50 a mile in my market. Now 4 fare cuts and 5th if you count Uber Pool. And who knows 2 half years from now? Now for my advice. As quickly as you can put 35-40k miles on that Civic making money doing it! Save up, hopefully Uber reports and put a sizable down payment the traditional way. Then turn it back in after the warranties up. Benefits 2017 with 0 miles and no worries with Uber uncertainty. Uber could end up being banned from your market a year or two from now, major repair bill car you don't own, etc. Also I don't even believe extended warranties are even being offered due to the fact dealers know what there being used for? Again save up, get a new 2017 with fresh warranty and extended if you choose. Good Luck!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

THE MAN! said:


> Example, purchased a 2009 Nissan Altima with 28k miles in 2012 for 13,000 cash. Recently turned 110k miles and my transmission just broke, and serviced just 20k ago.


I assume that your Altima has the CVT transmission? If so then you may be covered by Nissan warranty - their CVT was so problematic that they extended warranty to 10 years / 120,000 miles:

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/11/17/psa-nissan-doubles-warranty-on-cvts-to-10-years-120-000-miles/


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I assume that your Altima has the CVT transmission? If so then you may be covered by Nissan warranty - their CVT was so problematic that they extended warranty to 10 years / 120,000 miles:
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2009/11/17/psa-nissan-doubles-warranty-on-cvts-to-10-years-120-000-miles/


Thanks for the heads up my friend. This just happen believe it on not on April Fools Day! You are "The Man" for bringing this to my attention! Not surprised as this transmission is always shifting. Shop told me a new one would be 4k. Was getting ready to look for a used one just so I could sell it as running. Thanks again!


----------



## BigTK (Mar 31, 2016)

Good advice but I'd think I'd rather just finsh the lease out. I got a brand new car. So, Even if the car has 100,000 miles after 3 years of heavy driving it should be worth 10k at least. 

If I don't drive it much, then at the end of the lease I only have 50,000 miles on it and it's worth like 13,500 and I still pay the same purchase price. 

Either way, if I make all my payments in three years I will have the option to own the car. I don't really see the point in making a bunch of payments on the car then just turn it back in.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

THE MAN! said:


> Was wondering because it wouldn't make sense. Any warranty balance would benefit Uber when car was turned in. I don't think any warranty companies beyond the manufacturers warranty would provide coverage for this type of application anyway? That's why if I use Uber once the drivetrain warranty expires it's going back.


You are right. I'm side-eyeing another solution as a back up. (wink)

Ooooooooooh, been meaning to ask, have any of you looked into BAMA Leasing??


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

THE MAN! did you see my question above, last line??


----------



## ahaleim (Apr 28, 2016)

Just Completed the Xchange program signup in Dallas area, Huffines Hyundai, process was very easy. I see that lease make perfect sense for me at least taking in consideration the amount of miles that I will be putting on the car per year and also the the almost 0 down that I put on the car. 
Warranty is 5 years / 60K miles so I don't have to worry about it, plug the huge option for me is to get out at anytime if any life changes happen without worry about being upside down on the car or having to break a lease that will affect my credit.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I am doing exchange right now .
Have done it for 1.5 months .
My experience :
I only got the car because the car I was driving at the time was a salvage title car . I got a Nissan Sentra with the purpose of giving uber a shot . Payments of 139/week.
It's not that hard to pay , but definitely racks up .
I didn't want to purchase a car and the after realize that I was not satisfied with that I make with uber .

I am now ready to own a used car . Hopefully another Sentra or Corolla . USED . I would much rather pay that money on a car that will be mine . Within a year pay it off . If I ever decide to quit uber I will always know I was able to purchase a clean title car . Which if you think about is worth a lot more than a salvage title .

Give it a shot . Uber is not for everyone and find out for yourself . I usually make the car payment in two days . The rest of the week is for me.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

ahaleim said:


> Just Completed the Xchange program signup in Dallas area, Huffines Hyundai, process was very easy. I see that lease make perfect sense for me at least taking in consideration the amount of miles that I will be putting on the car per year and also the the almost 0 down that I put on the car.
> Warranty is 5 years / 60K miles so I don't have to worry about it, plug the huge option for me is to get out at anytime if any life changes happen without worry about being upside down on the car or having to break a lease that will affect my credit.


Only $250 down and $250 to exit is not bad


----------



## JosephZiai (Apr 29, 2016)

LadyCivic said:


> Are there any Uber drivers currently driving for Uber under the Exchange Lease Program? If so how much are weekly payments running? I am being told for a Honda Civic Lx weekly payments will be $167.00 a week. What in the world!!!!!!!! Since it's a leasing program I'm going out on a limb in saying you never own the car..... I'm a bit curious about if weekly payments are set by The dealership or Uber?


The leasing program is not worth it - unless its your last resort. If you decide to do that - then find a secure job for the month - save $ > buy a car off craigslist that can pass vehicle inspection - and return leased car.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> Only $250 down and $250 to exit is not bad


The $250 is a deposit, meaning you can get it back. Returning the car means you lose the deposit you already put down.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

JosephZiai said:


> The leasing program is not worth it - unless its your last resort. If you decide to do that - then find a secure job for the month - save $ > buy a car off craigslist that can pass vehicle inspection - and return leased car.


Its way worth it. in less than a year I put nearly 35K on our xchange lease. Made the payments without issue and was able to return the car with no issue. It's much easier to drive Uber in a car thats not really yours. After Ubering I purchased a good used vehical.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> The $250 is a deposit, meaning you can get it back. Returning the car means you lose the deposit you already put down.


From Uber's Xchange Leasing page:

*Flexible leases from Xchange Leasing, LLC are up to 36 months with the exibility to return the vehicle with two week advance notice that can be given any time 30 days after the rst payment due date and payment of a $250 disposition fee. Not all applicants will qualify for this program. Certain items present on your credit report may cause you to be excluded from this offer, including without limitation, a repossessed vehicle within the last 12 months, a pending bankruptcy, or a discharged bankruptcy within the last 12 months. To qualify for this program, you must sign a "payment deduction authorization agreement" with Uber under which you authorize payment of your lease payments from your Uber earnings. The Xchange Leasing program is not available in all cities.

http://image.et.xchangeleasing.com/...016.pdf?_ga=1.226064730.1199097258.1462935909*


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

You only validated my point.


----------



## Zenner (Mar 29, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> Only $250 down and $250 to exit is not bad


It might vary by location, but the Xchange leases here have additional fine-print.

After thirty days, you can return the car with a 2 week notice (and forfeit the 250 deposit). After that, Xchange has up to 45 days to reassign the car to another up-and-coming Uber driver. You are still on the hook for weekly payments, until that happens. It might take 2 days; or they might just drag it out for all 45 remaining days. Note: you don't have possession or use of that vehicle during that 45 day re-assignment period.

The lease program might be good for some people, but be aware it has a big hook in it to keep people in.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Leasing a car to drive from Uber is lunacy. It will dig you deeper into the financial hole that you are already in. Not only is is 3 times more expensive than a normal lease but it will eliminate most of your profit. Even a normal car lease makes no sense.


----------



## Ctp1224 (May 10, 2016)

sidewazzz said:


> The $250 is a deposit, meaning you can get it back. Returning the car means you lose the deposit you already put down.


sidewazzz from your experience you see to find uber leasing program to be a good move? Please give me pros and cons?

thanks in advance!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Zenner said:


> It might vary by location, but the Xchange leases here have additional fine-print.
> 
> After thirty days, you can return the car with a 2 week notice (and forfeit the 250 deposit). After that, Xchange has up to 45 days to reassign the car to another up-and-coming Uber driver. You are still on the hook for weekly payments, until that happens. It might take 2 days; or they might just drag it out for all 45 remaining days. Note: you don't have possession or use of that vehicle during that 45 day re-assignment period.
> 
> The lease program might be good for some people, but be aware it has a big hook in it to keep people in.


This is why I copied and pasted the text from the website. Me having cataracts almost missed the light gray text on the white background. Where did you find this information about the 45 day reassignment Zenner ??


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> You only validated my point.


Did you see what Zenner posted sidewazzz ? Did you experience this? I am not disputing you, I am trying to get a full grasp of how the EoL works. You're the first person to get out of it that I have read on this forum.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Ctp1224 said:


> sidewazzz from your experience you see to find uber leasing program to be a good move? Please give me pros and cons?
> 
> thanks in advance!!!!!!!


I found it wise to get into considering my situation. We needed a second car, and I didn't want to put a ton of miles and wear and tear on a vehicle I owned. I drove anywhere from 700-1100 miles a week and worked the bar crowd on the reg.

Having a car that was basically a long term rental was great. I didn't car what happened to it mechanical wise, I didn't car about the tires and other crap other then physical damage.

The program in terms of account management sucked, no account number, no contact info no online service. That was until I became past due because of ubers error in terms of taking out payments from my earnings. At that all you have is a phone number, email and account number. There is no place manage your account or check on payment history.

There was no issue in returning the car. They took the car, and checked me out in a matter of 10 mins, handed me a copy of the paper they fill out for uber (1sheet) and that was it.

My lease terms may be different because I got into the program 4 days after it started. Basically I lost the $250 deposit I put on the car because I returned the car before the lease was up. As far as I know that was my only penalty, I'll review my paper work in regulars to the 45 day thing someone referenced because this is the very 1st time I've ever heard of that.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> Did you see what Zenner posted sidewazzz ? Did you experience this? I am not disputing you, I am trying to get a full grasp of how the EoL works. You're the first person to get out of it that I have read on this forum.


No the only thing I experienced was a rather smooth exit. I returned the car by just showing up and returning it. I emailed xchange and said this is my 2week notice,car is returned and here is my receipt. That was it. I had no problem eating the 2weeks without driving.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

sidewazzz I am not trying to go the 3 years but I am glad to know it's there should I need it. I guess I will lose the deposit too if I don't go 3 years. Did you do a walk around your car when you initially leased it? As in like they do at rental car places? I know I did not do this on my used vehicle.


----------



## NewUberTamper (Jun 7, 2016)

JosephZiai said:


> The leasing program is not worth it - unless its your last resort. If you decide to do that - then find a secure job for the month - save $ > buy a car off craigslist that can pass vehicle inspection - and return leased car.


How to return lease car? I signed for a car,.but never picked it up from dealer,..do I have to pick it up if I change my mind and don't want to work for Uber?


----------



## NewUberTamper (Jun 7, 2016)

Zenner said:


> It might vary by location, but the Xchange leases here have additional fine-print.
> 
> After thirty days, you can return the car with a 2 week notice (and forfeit the 250 deposit). After that, Xchange has up to 45 days to reassign the car to another up-and-coming Uber driver. You are still on the hook for weekly payments, until that happens. It might take 2 days; or they might just drag it out for all 45 remaining days. Note: you don't have possession or use of that vehicle during that 45 day re-assignment period.
> 
> The lease program might be good for some people, but be aware it has a big hook in it to keep people in.


I signed up for a car at the dealer but never picked it up, I want out of it, can I get out? I never took possession


LuisEnrikee said:


> I am doing exchange right now .
> Have done it for 1.5 months .
> My experience :
> I only got the car because the car I was driving at the time was a salvage title car . I got a Nissan Sentra with the purpose of giving uber a shot . Payments of 139/week.
> ...


of the car
I just signed up with exchange, and Uber gave the 250 but haven't picked up the car,..I don't want to go thru with it,.can I get out of it? I never took possession of the car


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

NewUberTamper *Uber does not pay the $250. You do by taking it to the dealer. *So with that said, I would email both Xchange Leasing and Uber stating that you no longer want/need to be a partner and that you have never took possession of the vehicle. Get their advice and then ask to be relieved of any responsibility by sending you deactivation/release from Uber and Xchange in writing via US Mail, certified mail, FedEx, UPS, etc. Just as long as you get a copy for your future references. Good luck.


----------



## NewUberTamper (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you LadyDi, I had a momentary lapses of judgement. I think it is fraudulent, the dealer told me don't tell my insurance that I was ride sharing, I should have known something wasn't right then. I am canceling the insurance for the car today. I read somewhere that you personal insurance can cancel you, and hurt you from getting other insurance. I want nothing to do with this company. I hope they let me out


----------



## NewUberTamper (Jun 7, 2016)

sidewazzz said:


> Its way worth it. in less than a year I put nearly 35K on our xchange lease. Made the payments without issue and was able to return the car with no issue. It's much easier to drive Uber in a car thats not really yours. After Ubering I purchased a good used vehical.


What if you quit Uber, what will you do with the exchange car?


----------



## NewUberTamper (Jun 7, 2016)

NewUberTamper said:


> Thank you LadyDi, I had a momentary lapses of judgement. I think it is fraudulent, the dealer told me don't tell my insurance that I was ride sharing, I should have known something wasn't right then. I am canceling the insurance for the car today. I read somewhere that you personal insurance can cancel you, and hurt you from getting other insurance. I want nothing to do with this company. I hope they let me out


I finally got a response from Exchange, they said because I already signed the contract and gave the 250 I am responsible for the car. I never picked the car up from the dealer. They said the dealer may tow the car and I am responsible,.this is Bull chit! I quit Uber, not gonna drive with them,.so what am I suppose to do with this car? All they want is to suck money out of you. I am gonna try and get a pro bono lawyer tomorrow,..you have any suggestions? Should I pick up the car?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

NewUberTamper said:


> What if you quit Uber, what will you do with the exchange car?


I returned it and washed my hands of it.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

NewUberTamper said:


> I finally got a response from Exchange, they said because I already signed the contract and gave the 250 I am responsible for the car. I never picked the car up from the dealer. They said the dealer may tow the car and I am responsible,.this is Bull chit! I quit Uber, not gonna drive with them,.so what am I suppose to do with this car? All they want is to suck money out of you. I am gonna try and get a pro bono lawyer tomorrow,..you have any suggestions? Should I pick up the car?


Technically yes, the signing of the paper work puts the car into your name.... Now if you haven't driven said car off the lot and can find a way out of the contract. I believe there is a 72 hours grace period were you can reject the lease. But then again I may be thinking of something else.


----------



## NewUberTamper (Jun 7, 2016)

sidewazzz said:


> Technically yes, the signing of the paper work puts the car into your name.... Now if you haven't driven said car off the lot and can find a way out of the contract. I believe there is a 72 hours grace period were you can reject the lease. But then again I may be thinking of something else.


Well its been 2 weeks, I haven't heard anything from them. I never picked up the car. The payments weren't scheduled to start until the 20th tho, I'll see, maybe they let me out of it, or maybe they are preparing to go to court I don't know. Uber never got my account information or anything,.so not sure what they gonna do.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

NewUberTamper said:


> I finally got a response from Exchange, they said because I already signed the contract and gave the 250 I am responsible for the car. I never picked the car up from the dealer. They said the dealer may tow the car and I am responsible,.this is Bull chit! I quit Uber, not gonna drive with them,.so what am I suppose to do with this car? All they want is to suck money out of you. I am gonna try and get a pro bono lawyer tomorrow,..you have any suggestions? Should I pick up the car?


You sign a contract and back out and it's somebody else's fault?


----------



## NewUberTamper (Jun 7, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> You sign a contract and back out and it's somebody else's fault?


Yea when the salesman lied to me, you need commercial insurance in Florida that cost $700 dollars a month to drive for Uber, Lyft,.if you lie and your private insurance find out you driving for Uber, they cancel your policy, and Flag your name. B-Chit. I don't think so. They're running game on the unsuspected.


----------



## Tina S (May 21, 2016)

sidewazzz said:


> Its way worth it. in less than a year I put nearly 35K on our xchange lease. Made the payments without issue and was able to return the car with no issue. It's much easier to drive Uber in a car thats not really yours. After Ubering I purchased a good used vehical.


Hey, did you ever make your payments online with western union speedpay? I need to make my first payment and I didn't drive enough this week. It asks for an account number and I don't know what account number it needs. I can't find one for the xchange leasing anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes I have lease Xchange, it is very easy to get the car , i paid $200 per week include car wash and insurance, on the top of the car payment I have to paid $100 on gas,


AJ0828 said:


> I recently inquired on the program with a few different dealers they all did offer only new 2016 models however the lowest payment was 145 for a Toyota corolla, Camry or Nissan. Basically oil changes and tires rotations are covered as long as you have it done at the dealership you got the car from. I am still skeptical on it, but will go in soon to actually see everything in black and white


They was trying to push me to get brand new car, I told the women that i could wait for when they have a used one available, and the lady was like hold on like me double check with my manager I think we may have the used one for you, yes they have a tone of used one for Xchange,


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Tina S said:


> Hey, did you ever make your payments online with western union speedpay? I need to make my first payment and I didn't drive enough this week. It asks for an account number and I don't know what account number it needs. I can't find one for the xchange leasing anywhere. Thanks!


[email protected] ask them everything you need to know. They'll even give you a phone number to talk directly to them. You should have an email with your account log in for western union, if not, you have their email now. It's $3 per call to WU or online payment and you can split the payments - example - pay from 2 different sources.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Tina S said:


> Hey, did you ever make your payments online with western union speedpay? I need to make my first payment and I didn't drive enough this week. It asks for an account number and I don't know what account number it needs. I can't find one for the xchange leasing anywhere. Thanks!


You have to contact xchangeleasing @ uber


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

I love my XL car $171 a week ! I make that on a friday and Saturday night Already put on 58,00 miles since july 1st car will have 200 thousand miles in 3 years and i give it back ! and get another one ?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Holy dead Thread resurrection BatMan


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

uberdavid said:


> I love my XL car $171 a week ! I make that on a friday and Saturday night Already put on 58,00 miles since july 1st car will have 200 thousand miles in 3 years and i give it back ! and get another one ?


No, once you lease with Xchange the first time, as I was told, you can NOT lease with them again. One per Uber account. You could check and see if BAMA is still an option. I have also seen somewhere on here about Xchange re-leasing the vehicles turned back in from leases. I guess these are those who did not put much mileage on them as in a week, month or less use. Call Xchange and ask all your questions is the best option uberdavid


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Why you are all working hard than give money away to uber xchange lease?
You paying $200Weekly on lease and insurance for 3 years.? That is totally $30k

With the $30k you can buy 3 corolla toyota car .

Uber paid $15k on a corolla included 2 years maintain at wholsesale price,

You lost $15k to uber on a 3 years lease on that xchange lease program.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

Since when is a corolla $10000 new?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

NewUberTamper said:


> I finally got a response from Exchange, they said because I already signed the contract and gave the 250 I am responsible for the car. I never picked the car up from the dealer. They said the dealer may tow the car and I am responsible,.this is Bull chit! I quit Uber, not gonna drive with them,.so what am I suppose to do with this car? All they want is to suck money out of you. I am gonna try and get a pro bono lawyer tomorrow,..you have any suggestions? Should I pick up the car?


If you never picked the car up, I'd get a pro bono lawyer. Tow the car from where? Their lot?? Keep every single piece of evidence, get a lawyer and quick.


----------

